# Internet shopping in the UAE?



## FrancescaBRIT (Nov 21, 2011)

Anybody know of any good sites where you can shop online and they will deliver? 

I have been using the souq website and will continue to use it but would like a bit more products etc that is not on that site.

Many thanks


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Carrefour do it for non-foods - some stuff is cheaper than the stores


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

what exactly do you want to buy? clothes? electronics? medicine?


----------



## Akhils39 (Aug 31, 2011)

IC4UAE.COM Carefour's online store

Souq.com good website for buying new and used goods.


----------



## cheeeeZe (Nov 15, 2011)

these websites that may useful for you.

souq.dotcom
dibbzle.dotcom
sharafdg.dotcom
cobone.dotcom
pluginselectronix.dotcom


regards
Hamad


----------



## GreyGT-C (Dec 23, 2011)

great info.... been looking for the same thing myself.


----------



## lakshmicp (Apr 15, 2013)

*online shopping*

Hi,

Recently I purchased some products from *bullfinder*.Its very good and they do good sevice and quick delivery also.


----------



## EmmaH (Apr 9, 2013)

What's the best UAE site for clothes?


----------

